# WOO HOO - just bought new house!



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Yippee - everything is finalised and we get the keys on the 8th of April 

Feels great to be walking away from the hellhole that is renting 

Now lets see if we can manage to get our full deposit back (bearing in mind we have 3 monsters in the house; 2, 6 and 10 - yikes)


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats! Well done. It's always a huge relief to get your own place and get away from all the renting business. 
Good to hear things are looking up for you.
Cheers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congrats once again


----------



## Mingo (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!  Must be a great feeling.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats Celts. Having been in my own place for over a year it feels good not to be renting and finally being able to put holes in the walls without asking permission (you know to hang pictures and stuff).

Next stop (council bills and appliance buying) 



scottishcelts said:


> Yippee - everything is finalised and we get the keys on the 8th of April
> 
> Feels great to be walking away from the hellhole that is renting
> 
> Now lets see if we can manage to get our full deposit back (bearing in mind we have 3 monsters in the house; 2, 6 and 10 - yikes)


----------



## 112inky (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,
congrats friend!!! it would be great occasion for you.. all these renting peoples are real stupids who keep on nagging.. have a happy settling... enjoy life man!!!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations - when's the house warming party?


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

congratulation on your new purchase wish we were there for the house warming,

The scots would mix well with the ozzies and others of course for a party

weelee


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats SC,

It's a great feeling isn't it when you can say you've got your own place.

I was having kittens about our final inspection in our rental. The cheeky mare tried to get us to pay for a gardener to 'clear the weeds' in the garden stating it must be as it was 'when we moved in'. I'd actually spent 2 solid days making sure it was clear plus when we first moved in the weeds were so overgrown (about as tall as me, I'm 5ft) that we didn't realise there was a path down the side of the house. 

Needless to say, when we pointed out the state of the gardens 'when we moved in' and that we had photographic time and date stamped proof, she backed off at a million miles an hour.

Most will try it on, that is why it is essential to photograph as much as you can when you first move in, even the smallest of dents in the wall, or chip in the floor.

Good luck!

Dolly

PS we got the full bond returned


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

That's great news, I bet you can't wait! Now the land of boxes! We can't wait to move and we're also dreading the inspection! Would love to get our bond back! Have fun!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> Congrats Celts. Having been in my own place for over a year it feels good not to be renting and finally being able to put holes in the walls without asking permission (you know to hang pictures and stuff).
> 
> Next stop (council bills and appliance buying)


Hey that was our main thing, holes in the walls! The rentals here are the houses that Jack built and is so easy for kids to dent the walls etc! (im thinking my boys fighting lol)

Oh and council bills! aarrgghhh i forgot about those pesky things!

Still, theyre not as expensive as back home


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

British Kiwi said:


> That's great news, I bet you can't wait! Now the land of boxes! We can't wait to move and we're also dreading the inspection! Would love to get our bond back! Have fun!


Yeah B.K - back to the land of boxes and suitcases! we really have to start packing yikes!

its all the cleaning im dreading, in order to get our bond back - and then no doubt the new house will need scrubbed as well


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

weelee said:


> congratulation on your new purchase wish we were there for the house warming,
> 
> The scots would mix well with the ozzies and others of course for a party
> 
> weelee


hee hee - the booze bill would be sky high though


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Congrats SC,
> 
> It's a great feeling isn't it when you can say you've got your own place.
> 
> ...


Yip Dolly, we have everything but no doubt have forgotten something minute and silly! We are expecting them to pull us up about something (they are pro's and know what to look for)! oh ive already had my kittens over this bond money


----------



## Mingo (Mar 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous house  The beautiful lawn really stands out to me, considering where I'm from everything is dead 

Congrats again!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, the greens are what is the best part.. I do feel they have used way too many colors.. the blues and greens and the reds and yellow..  but yeah the lawns are a killer


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice photos, gotta get that extra Bath in super quick othewise there will be strife (only guessing)  

Hmmm, it's put the address in the link, is it safe, now everyone knows where you live and don't want forum creepies visiting you do you? (not everyone is a creep but hey it's the Internet, everyone can see the address). 



scottishcelts said:


> *REMOVED LINK*
> 
> Ok guys - here's the link to the house, it does say under offer whatever but the whole thing has been finalised. House need internal work to our taste but we are find with that.
> 
> ...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> well, the greens are what is the best part.. I do feel they have used way too many colors.. the blues and greens and the reds and yellow..  but yeah the lawns are a killer [/QUOTE
> 
> Yip i agree Anj, im gonna have lots of fun decorating. We are also gonna turn the garage into another formal sitting room (media room - well that's what hubby thinks ) we'll see hee hee.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah amaslam, i thought as much.. its best to take the link off.. celts will hv to tk it off and amaslam u too will hv to edit the post and tk the link off ur post


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wohoo.. not bad.. like a den.. with surround sound, a comfy couch and all.. not bad at all


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> Yeah amaslam, i thought as much.. its best to take the link off.. celts will hv to tk it off and amaslam u too will hv to edit the post and tk the link off ur post


What - am i missing something here


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no celts.. u shud remove the link as amaslam suggests. we have seen the house . i mean the important ppl hv seen it. hehehe who ever has not seen it are missing something beautiful.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Gotta have the media room, trust me it'll get used alot. You can have all of the other rooms.



scottishcelts said:


> anj1976 said:
> 
> 
> > well, the greens are what is the best part.. I do feel they have used way too many colors.. the blues and greens and the reds and yellow..  but yeah the lawns are a killer [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

ok guys - done and dusted - i dont know why the link came up with the address like that, im baffled!!! 

Thanks anyway guys!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dont be.. Sh*t happens all the time


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> dont be.. Sh*t happens all the time


Yip - $hit happens


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh, by the way, i went to this place here in Gurgaon near my place called galaxy hotel, they hv  
India’s firstnew age pub brewery, offering the freshest styles of beer.. and had awesome beer.. my first mug that I enjoyed thoroughly.. i can so relate to what they say about freshly brewed beer.. it had this amazing husk/wheat after taste.. cant wait to taste good wine now.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> Oh, by the way, i went to this place here in Gurgaon near my place called galaxy hotel, they hv
> India’s firstnew age pub brewery, offering the freshest styles of beer.. and had awesome beer.. my first mug that I enjoyed thoroughly.. i can so relate to what they say about freshly brewed beer.. it had this amazing husk/wheat after taste.. cant wait to taste good wine now.


The wine here is half the price as the UK and twice as nice


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm... cant wait.. really.. the more I hear about things, the more restless I become


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> i mean the important ppl hv seen it. hehehe


I feel so unloved 

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

eeks.. did u not see it?? damn!! celts.. pm dolly the link.. before she throws me out of here. hehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

The house is wonderful SC, you're a very lucky girl.

Feel loved up now 

Dolly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Dolly said:


> The house is wonderful SC, you're a very lucky girl.
> 
> Feel loved up now
> 
> Dolly


You're welcome


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya celts

Just wanted to say i think its fantastic you now have your new pad, there is nothing like having your own place. I only rented once and i hated it, i like to do what i want, when i want....so to speak! will rent when we eventually make it there but can't wait to be in your shoes enjoy....enjoy....enjoy....

tc lisax


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh thanks Lisa, renting is a real pain, especially with 3 kids, they need to be able to move around without worrying about this and that.


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Yippee - everything is finalised and we get the keys on the 8th of April
> 
> Feels great to be walking away from the hellhole that is renting
> 
> Now lets see if we can manage to get our full deposit back (bearing in mind we have 3 monsters in the house; 2, 6 and 10 - yikes)


Congratulations scottishcelts. Hope everything goes smoothly with the move.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> Congratulations scottishcelts. Hope everything goes smoothly with the move.


Hey Nelbhoy how ya doin? Thanks a lot, i'll pm you house, u can have a wee goosey!


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey Nelbhoy how ya doin? Thanks a lot, i'll pm you house, u can have a wee goosey!


Sent you a pm but it couldn't deliver it as you have exceeded your stored private messages quota apparently. 
Beautiful mate, really jealous. Not exactly slaemuir, but hey, you can't have everything!!!
How brilliant is google street view? I've just had a wander round your neighborhood!
It looks idyllic Gav. Hoping it will be us soon.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> Sent you a pm but it couldn't deliver it as you have exceeded your stored private messages quota apparently.
> Beautiful mate, really jealous. Not exactly slaemuir, but hey, you can't have everything!!!
> How brilliant is google street view? I've just had a wander round your neighborhood!
> It looks idyllic Gav. Hoping it will be us soon.


Got the pm's sorted oot noo!

Beauty init! Ah'll get the beers in fur you guys, we'll be expecting you doon as soon as you are on yer feet!


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Got the pm's sorted oot noo!
> 
> Beauty init! Ah'll get the beers in fur you guys, we'll be expecting you doon as soon as you are on yer feet!


Thanks mate, appreciated.


----------



## jockopaul (Aug 30, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Yippee - everything is finalised and we get the keys on the 8th of April
> 
> Feels great to be walking away from the hellhole that is renting
> 
> Now lets see if we can manage to get our full deposit back (bearing in mind we have 3 monsters in the house; 2, 6 and 10 - yikes)


HAPPY NEW HOOSE...
great news on your house..
we were wondering what was involved with the house buying process?? did you get a morgage?? we know you havnt been there that long, so we were wondering how long do you have to be in Ozz to build up a credit score to get a morgage ,, we were also wondering did you put down a deposit and was it a big one? if thats not too personal a question... we were not too sure about buying a house untill we had seen a few different parts of Ozz so we wouldnt be tied down..but if buying is cheeper than renting we would consider it.. if we thought it was a better way to live as we hear so much moaning about renting in Ozz.. how did you find renting?? did you take your own furniture?? we are a bit confused about that also.. we dont want to be lumbered with furniture but weve heard that most rentals are unfurnished and furniture in Ozz is expensive.. any info would be good.. we hadnt planned to sell here right away as we have a good house and a wee morgage... if things didnt work out in Australia it would be difficult to come back and buy the same house for the same money so to speak .. you know what glasgow people are like when it comes to throwing there eggs in one basket... we would be lumbered with a big morgage again and we just got rid of one of them last year... although we dont plan on coming home at all.. so we will be in a good position if we sell to have a bit of a deposit for one in Australia if the right one came along... any thoughts on this would be great.. p.s didnt get to see your house before you took the link off..
cheers helena and gang


----------

